# Mahler's Ninth



## World Violist

I've recently become very interested in different recordings of Mahler's Ninth symphony. I already have this one:









(Leonard Bernstein/NYPO)

and I think it's a great one, but I think there is so much to this magnificent music that one single recording couldn't do it for me. So I made this thread to ask about other great performances of this piece.

I've heard that Bruno Walter's recordings are very good, though I'm a bit leery about how fast he takes the last movement in his Vienna Phil recording of the '30s; 18 minutes just seems far too fast for my liking. his recording with the Columbia Symphony is very appealing to me, though, not only because it has the symphony (with a much slower ending at 21 minutes), but because it has almost forty minutes of extra stuff; an interview with Walter and something else, apparently.

Any thoughts?


----------



## david johnson

walter is well known for good mahler. he was a friend of the composer.

i've had mahleria since i was a teen! the 9th i have settled on for now is barbarolli/berlin on emi.

i tend to prefer my mahler with piston valve trumpets (usa/england), but the rotary valve trumpets of the central european orchestras are magnificent, and you won't go wrong with them. (berlin, dresden, vienna, etc.)

dj


----------



## World Violist

Yes, I know about Walter's friendship with the composer; that's what is compelling me to purchase the CD.

I've heard that Barbirolli's recording is very good as well, as well as his version of the Fifth.

I'm not too familiar with sound quality as far as valves go... I should try to look into it. I only know that they are different in Germany/Austria/etc. than for further Eastern countries.

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Guest

I have Karajans with the BPO, it took me a long while to get used to it, have not played it for ages but will give it a spin tonight, but yes Walters versions are excellent


----------



## Scelsi

I recently did some comparison for a new Mahler 9 (I already have Royal Concertgebouworkest / Haitink). I looked at/listened to LSO/Solti, Oslo PO /Jansons, SWR Symphony Orchestra/Gielen, Berlin/abbado, Concertgebouw/Chailly.

The (for me very unknown) winner (by far) was:










SWR with Gielen. Afterwards, I noticed a lot of very good reviews, not only on his ninth, but on his entire cycle.


----------



## Moldyoldie

This is the one which launched a Mahler _Ninth_ epiphany for me. I've heard several others, but none which "sends" me in quite the same way.

Also, FWIW and IMO, Boulez/CSO/DG absolutely nails the perfect First Movement! After that it becomes somewhat problematic, at least for this Ninth-o-phile.


----------



## World Violist

I just bought Walter's Columbia Orchestra recording. It sounds amazing so far (I'm in the third movement); perfect intonation, excellent sound, beautiful interpretation with still quite a lot of bite in the middle two movements. I like it a lot, not to mention that the interview is still priceless.


----------



## World Violist

Ok, I'm looking for others... again. Maybe another Bernstein one this time:



















The first one is apparently white-hot and intense while the second is very emotional and such... does anyone know these performances well enough to tell about it?

I think it'll be the next score I get, too...

Here's another one I might be interested in as well.










My reasoning for the above potential choices are that I'd like to hear a recording with a slower finale. I've got faster finales (I think Bernstein's clocks in at about 23', Walter's at 21').


----------



## Lang

For me, the Barbirolli version eclipses all the others I have heard.


----------



## World Violist

Yes, I've got Barbirolli's great recording of the Ninth. It really is amazing. And very intriguing, some of the details he brings out, like his later recording of the Fifth. I love his Mahler so far.


----------



## Atabey

Klemperer New Philharmonia recording is quite good too...


----------



## Rondo

I have Abbado's more recent recording with the BPO. Ive also heard Walter's recording with the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Herzeleide

This is a my favourite.


----------



## Atabey

World Violist said:


> Yes, I've got Barbirolli's great recording of the Ninth. It really is amazing. And very intriguing, some of the details he brings out, like his later recording of the Fifth. I love his Mahler so far.


You should try his 6th too.Very unique point of view,with incredibly slow tempos.Eccentric even by Barbirolli's(who is quite a subjective conductor) own standards.Usually it is a love or hate affair.


----------



## World Violist

Actually, Barbirolli in Mahler's 6th was already the next on my hit-list for precisely that reason; my other recording (Bernstein/NYPO) is quite fast by any standards. Besides, I want to hear the cellos in the opening really dig in, which you can't do so well in a fast tempo.

And I think his Ninth is also very eccentric, really. I mean, even Bernstein, noted for his eccentric Mahler, doesn't stand up to Barbirolli's eccentricity in the Mahler 9th... although apparently Bernstein never was particularly eccentric in the Ninth.


----------



## Lang

Atabey said:


> You should try his 6th too.Very unique point of view,with incredibly slow tempos.Eccentric even by Barbirolli's(who is quite a subjective conductor) own standards.Usually it is a love or hate affair.


When Barbirolli's recoding of the Sixth first came out, all the critics were aghast at the tempo of the first movement. But as soon as I heard it I loved it - it seems to me to bring out all the tension implicit in the music, and from a technical point of view slides seamlessly into the second subject without the gear changes you hear in other performances.

I saw Barbirolli performing the Sixth at the Royal Albert Hall, and it was a high point of my musical life.


----------



## johnnyx

I am really fond of the versions conducted by Celibidache.


----------



## agoukass

The BPO Mahler Ninth with Bernstein is beautiful, intense, and searing. 

The Barbirolli is the first recording I ever heard. It gives Mahler's music a very human face.


----------



## Atabey

johnnyx said:


> I am really fond of the versions conducted by Celibidache.


Of Mahler???Where did you find them?


----------



## opus67

My maiden listen... 

Abbado conducting the Berliners. A live recording made at the Royal Concertgebouw in 1995.


----------

